# Getting frustrated with the mindsp and REW



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have downloaded the latest version of REW v5 15.1 beta. I have read the REW step by step guide on the AVS forum and somethings are not clicking. For the moment all I want to do is use REW for my subs I have the UMIK-1 mic down loaded the file. I may have missed something but everything goes exactly like the guide until you take a measurement, and then I hit the button to send the filters to the EQ. No matter what I try there are zero files so I manually entered the settings. Just to make sure this is correct input 2 to output 2 and 4. The settings I entered were what the eq. filter suggested for target level. If I have to do this manually so be it but it would really be nice to have them done automatically. Here is an image of the measurements the first is with 1/6 smoothing the second no smoothing however no matter what the target level does I cannot get the 40hz dip out. any ideas for the 40hz dip short of moving the subs ( just had a knee replacement done and being on crutches would make it rough.)
Thanks Norman


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

In the control panel (on the right of the EQ) of REW there is gain level (cant remember exactly) of filters which reads 3db which can be adjusted. Boosting at 40hz could be putting pressure on the driver and amp so be careful.

I haven't got REW on my work computer.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I will look into it. Just wondering why would I have to be careful at 40hz? My biggest question how come I cannot send the filter to the mini?


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am not sure I am doing anything wrong which is even more puzzling. At first I could not get the UMIK file to load into REW. I reread the step by step guide and went back to the preferences section on REW and finally got it loaded, I know its there as you proceed along I set the generator to to play pink noise adjusted the SPL hit the calibrate butten a window popped up and said no need to calibrate the mic file is recognized or something to that affect. I did a measurement it went smooth pretty simple and after when I got the graph it got blah. I went to EQ.checked the mini for my eq. then went to target settings made sure that was okay then to filter tasks then hit set target level and after match response to target. No issues saw the filters I needed then I read you could auto. send the filter settings to the mini yeah right!! I tried numerous times nothing. I ended up doing it manually so that is where I am at I had a pretty good headache going yesterday. I also had made some dumb mistakes along the way one of them when I first got the mini I connected my sub amp to input 2 on the mini without reading I assumed output 1 and 2 would be used that is wrong with Input 1 use output 1 and 3 Input 2 use 2 and 4 I fixed that but this was after I gave up and put things away I have no idea if this will make a difference yet going by MURPHY's LAW probably not.
Any ideas please??


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

finally got it figured out lots of errors on my part.


----------

